# SimCity5 - the Urban75 City region!



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

So yeah, the launch was a predictable disaster by any measure, but there is a decent enough game lurking under the piles of flung poo.

I have created the "Urban75" region on server "Oceanic 2" and my username for Origin is 1t3m.

The geographical location of the map shouldn't have any impact on gameplay and in fact is likely to be lighter loaded for you UK based urbs when you are up and about.

So yeah - the region is invite only and there are 14 slots, so please post up your Origin username if you want to join and I will drop you the invite.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 9, 2013)

i'll join - Username- captainmission


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

colonelbogey66


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

Friend invites sent.

...just need to work out how to invite you to the game now.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

captainmission said:


> i'll join - Username- captainmission


 
Well you are in!

Sadly the plot you have chosen has no roads to mine, so we can't trade...

Also, the in game text chat doesn't seem to be working. Oh well.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Also, the in game text chat doesn't seem to be working. Oh well.



That's probably one of the features they disabled to stabilise the game.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't you build roads between cites?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Can't you build roads between cites?



You hook up to existing infrastructure only.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2013)

BeardyDrummer on Origin!


----------



## captainmission (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah i realised the was no roads after trying to volunteer a fire truck. I have built department of transport and a ferry so we can have commuters by that and rail


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2013)

captainmission said:


> yeah i realised the was no roads after trying to volunteer a fire truck. I have built department of transport and a ferry so we can have commuters by that and rail


 
You can do it. You have to be hooked up to the main Highway to get residents in at first. That handles all road traffic between cities.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 9, 2013)

its not that - if i wasn't connected to the main road citizens wouldn't move in at all. Its that the region has a sodding great river done the centre meaning half the cities can't connect by road with other half.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2013)

captainmission said:


> its not that - if i wasn't connected to the main road citizens wouldn't move in at all. Its that the region has a sodding great river done the centre meaning half the cities can't connect by road with other half.


 
Ohhhh..sorry


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2013)

Very cool, will join when the day comes that they release this on the Mac.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Friend invites sent.
> 
> ...just need to work out how to invite you to the game now.


 
I'm requiring a game invite purlease.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Very cool, will join when the day comes that they release this on the Mac.


 
I there's any plots left.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I there's any plots left.


 
Dammit.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I there's any plots left.


Millions - inviting now!

Sorry - I am working on NZ time....


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> BeardyDrummer on Origin!


 
On it!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> BeardyDrummer on Origin!


 
I can't find you under that name dude?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm requiring a game invite purlease.


 
Done!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Done!


 
I'm in. Cheers.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

I am expecting Vintage Paw and Epona to be all over this one as well....

(how do you do that new-fangled call-out thing on membernames?)


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

Is the chat/wall working for you guys?

Does it pop up and beep when I ramble or are you just ignoring me?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Does it pop up and beep when I ramble or are you just ignoring me?


 
I'm not getting any in game messages. Did you get the one I sent you earlier? 

You place @ before a posters name to tag them.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm not getting any in game messages. Did you get the one I sent you earlier?
> 
> You place @ before a posters name to tag them.


 
Cheers

Messaging system is kinda lame it would seem.

Also, my avatar doesn't show.

Also - shit, I am finding more and more complex aspects to the game now...lots of tiered unlocks etc. What the hell are research projects?

I am now also Nuclear! Wish I could sell you guys some.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

captainmission has become hamstrung due to us not being connected. Do you think it's an idea to put that down to experience and start a new region where we're actually connected?


----------



## captainmission (Mar 9, 2013)

it seems the reigion we've choose is split in to four sections that don't connect, and we've all settled in different sections. 

My cities also reached a point where it needs some neighbours to import workers and students from, seems cities can only be self sufficient to a point


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2013)

And the Groke has resources to sell. And needs proles too.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 9, 2013)

Having a look at the other maps it looks like there all have limited connections. Maybe we just need to found closer together.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2013)

The Groke said:


> I am expecting Vintage Paw and Epona to be all over this one as well....
> 
> (how do you do that new-fangled call-out thing on membernames?)


 
I gotta say, I've never really got into Sim City. I had a go with one years and years ago and just got hideously confused and everything broke and got blown away by a giant tornado and i believe i went bankrupt.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

Happy to have another crack with a region where we all settle in trading distance!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Go for it. I'm ok about starting again.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I gotta say, I've never really got into Sim City. I had a go with one years and years ago and just got hideously confused and everything broke and got blown away by a giant tornado and i believe i went bankrupt.


 
That's pretty much what is supposed to happen - its fun!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Go for it. I'm ok about starting again.


 

Will start another and send invites.

So a new problem developed in my latest city; I ran the water table dry!

Apparently if you put your sewage processing next to your water pump and put a filtration plant in, that solves the problem as the former returns water to the area.

Clever!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

Also, I think my Nuclear power plant was possibly the cause of the rapid water drain, but it was worth it - those things rock!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> BeardyDrummer on Origin!


 
SO we are friends in Origin, but I can't see you in game to invite?

Maybe you have to create a game on the Oceanic 2 Server first before you are available in that region? Do it! We got a 5 slot city going now with two slots to fill...


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

captainmission said:


> Having a look at the other maps it looks like there all have limited connections. Maybe we just need to found closer together.


 
Both invited to New Urban75


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2013)

My in game message don't seem to be getting through. Yep you work on power, education (and garbage?) and I'll do police fire and hospital. Unless captainmission appears and he can sort some of those.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Also, I think my Nuclear power plant was possibly the cause of the rapid water drain, but it was worth it - those things rock!


 
Build it next to a lake/river..???


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2013)

I had to sort garbage trucks as businesses were crying out for it.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah sorry I am on NZ time remember - working at the moment!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 10, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Build it next to a lake/river..???



Water along with all the natural resources has a finite life span as far as I know... Though yeah, it would make sense that being next to a body of water doesn't drain it out. Will have to check!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Water along with all the natural resources has a finite life span as far as I know...


 
Same as the SC 5 servers, no doubt...


----------



## captainmission (Mar 10, 2013)

i read that its meant to rain and replenish the water table, but that its currently bugged which is why water runs out so quick. I've tried doing sewage plant next to filtration plant, but since the main building does filter the water got polluted and led to a zombie plague.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 11, 2013)

captainmission said:


> i read that its meant to rain and replenish the water table, but that its currently bugged which is why water runs out so quick. I've tried doing sewage plant next to filtration plant, but since the main building does filter the water got polluted and led to a zombie plague.


 
I found this:

*Yes* - the water table in SimCity is replenished from the following sources;

Rain
Water from shorelines
Sewage treatment plants
Other cities
Outflow pipes from industrial buildings
Rain is not a reliable source of replenishment but does contribute. Due to its random nature (it never rains when you want it to) you should never rely on your water table being replenished by rain. Water from the shorelines however does replenish the water table a lot faster than water from rain, but seemingly not fast enough to cater for a sudden explosion in population.
The outflow pipes from industrial buildings will put polluted water back into the ground. This doesn't show up as blue but even so, it is still water. It will need treating before it gets to your Sims but it is still present on the water table.
Sewage Treatment facilities will replenish the water table during their normal operation. Sure they're pretty expensive to place but if you're heading towards a high population city you will _need_ to cater for replenishing the water table just as much as getting garbage off your streets or keeping everything powered.
Some tips for managing your water;

SimCity is not SimCity 4 - large cities are not supposed to be self sufficient. This is managed by the 'multi-city' game mechanic and if you want clean and efficient cities with large populations you are going to have to import some of your water
See water management as a challenge you're going to have to overcome along the way through proper planning and preparation
Slow down! The purpose of the game isn't to get a massive population in as little time as possible, the goal is to create a stable _region_ consisting of multiple cities that compliment each other
Some cities may be your population centers and some cities may be mining hubs, and these cities are going to be thirsty, but other cities in the region may have an abundance of coal or oil, and these smaller cities can provide the water to your population centers


----------



## captainmission (Mar 11, 2013)

well if no one else is joining maybe we should use the 4th city slot as a utilities hub/dumping ground, and maybe stuff in some mining keep it in profit


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2013)

I shall join tonight. I don't mind being mayor of Shit City


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've got 12 garbage trucks. You get a challenge where you have to collect 250 cans of rubbish iirc for a £25k reward so they kind of paid for themselves.

I think the biggest problem will not be who will be garbage town, but who will be the small one that replenishes the water of the others.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 11, 2013)

captainmission said:


> well if no one else is joining maybe we should use the 4th city slot as a utilities hub/dumping ground, and maybe stuff in some mining keep it in profit



Sorry missed this, yes seems the logical thing to do.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I'd quite enjoy being a utilities man.

On first thought, I would have to provide basic residential and industry. Mining would be a good way to raise funds but it depends on the reserves in that city. Plus mining takes a lot of the water supply so would probably be a losing battle trying to feed that and your cities. I think I should go for industry/education. That way I can raise funds from hi tech industry.

But it all depends on what you guys need resource and utility wise except water. If you can provide police/fire/healthcare support I can focus on building up what you need for your cities.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2013)

Oceanic 2 is full at the mo


----------



## The Groke (Mar 11, 2013)

Bah. Meteor strike.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Oceanic 2 is full at the mo


 
Poo


----------



## The Groke (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem with us all operating outside of different time zones (well me anyway) is that I am sort of forced to respond to the demands of my city and place whatever it needs, whenever it needs it.

I guess we will reach an equilibrium at some point where we can start to remove superfluous services from some cities as they are covered in others and start to specialize more - that will be the key to sustaining a large population I guess.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> The problem with us all operating outside of different time zones (well me anyway) is that I am sort of forced to respond to the demands of my city and place whatever it needs, whenever it needs it.


 
This is what I found yesterday too re: garbage trucks.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> This is what I found yesterday too re: garbage trucks.


 
I need more! Moar trucks I say! (can you sort some?)


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

...though I got you both covered for recycling, power and education


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> I need more! Moar trucks I say! (can you sort some?)


 
Didn't go on tonight as I'm on late shift at work. Did you need more than the five I gave? 

Not sure if this multiplayer works unless everyone is on at the same time  Although I guess it just means priorities / needs change.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> ...though I got you both covered for recycling, power and education


 
...he says as he hits 120k populace and suffers brownouts everywhere...

Dammit - new reactor needed I think.

I am pretty poor as well. Gets tough to juggle everything past 100k populace!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow - starts to get quite tough around 150k pop!

Really having a hard time juggling stuff and running out of space because of that stupid river. Also, I am broke. I really need to hit up a specialization, but I can't afford any of it and I have no room!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2013)

maybe we need to go back to a big map and claim 3 cities each lol.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> maybe we need to go back to a big map and claim 3 cities each lol.


 
Not a bad idea. At least that way future expansion is taken care of!

E2a: Oceanic 2 is always full when I'm on. I'm off today so would have been a perfect time to build up some services.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2013)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea. At least that way future expansion is taken care of!
> 
> E2a: Oceanic 2 is always full when I'm on. I'm off today so would have been a perfect time to build up some services.



Which are the empty servers? We could change servers if we migrate again.Oceanic 2 was chosen as that was the only available one a day after launch.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 12, 2013)

I've built some big polce and hospital so can send out some of the fancier service vehilces. I'm finding the delay in services a bit annoying though. I was relying on groke city for my power, but once that ran low i built a solar farm- which varies in output at night and day. So during the night i'm back to relying on groke nuclear plant. The problem is though it takes quite a few mintues to kick in, by which time my residents are up in arms and the pop drop by 10k. Its hard to tell whether this is intentional design decision (i mean it would be fun and relalistic to have to use a varity of renewalable to keep the power coming in) or just shitty serves.

If we're thinking of starting again the reflection atoll map has 7 cities all connected together by road rail and boat (so 2 each plus a dump).


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

It's certainly a learning curve!

I was surprised when my power suddenly tailed off - I need to research the advance towers etc, but can't afford to do anything much at the moment.

I don't mind going with the flow and starting somewhere else if we need to. Odd that I never have any trouble with getting in to the server though - I wonder if it considers if you already have games on there before letting you in?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh also - there are a lot of bugs as I am sure you have noticed.

The one constantly plaguing me is when the recycling plant just stops processing shit, says its full and all the workers just...stop.

There are others related to inter-city processing and trade too which may well be affecting our game here is a handy list:


*Bug List:* As of 3/11/2013

*MAJOR ISSUE/GAME BREAKING* Recycling plant stops working for no reason. Recycling material stays full and never get transformed into plastic/alloy and such : [3]http://answers.ea.com/t5/Miscellaneous-Issues/BUG-REPORT-Cities-interaction-and-recycle-plant/m-p/672230#M24642
Tech level is not shared between cities : [1]http://answers.ea.com/t5/Miscellaneous-Issues/Bug-report-Industrial-tech-level-in-the-region-and/m-p/711012#U711012
Sharing between cities are still too slow or never happen.
Municipal airport not shared. Can't build helipads in region cities.
Recycling trucks don't visit from other cities.
Vehicles can get stuck together in streets causing huge traffic jam : [2] http://answers.ea.com/t5/Miscellaneous-Issues/BUG-REPORT-Traffic-glitches/m-p/673104#M24821 Also seehttp://i.imgur.com/E51Aja4.jpg
Bug with fire trucks: quite often if you have two trucks and multiple fires, both trucks will go to to the same fire instead of taking one each.
See post for further information regarding Casino bug
Great works being sent electricity & water never get received.http://answers.ea.com/t5/Miscellaneous-Issues/Bug-Great-Work-Progress-De-Sync/td-p/717222
New runways on airport are often impossible to plop because apparently the ground is too steep.
When you close or bulldoze a police station, all criminals are free even though you have another police station with jails available.
Abandoned, burned down, or demolished buildings leave "debris" like barrels that can never be bulldozed or built over.
Students don't seem to be going to other cities' college or university (even with school buses (for college) in each city)
Resource sharing is broken. Cities will develop major power, water and sewerage shortages, even though the neighboring city is producing huge surpluses they never arrive.
Streetcars stop working. Rebuilding the depot doesn't help.
Trade depot sign can't be placed. It disappears.
Unable to connect the left regional highway back in Gaugin Valley in Viridian Woods, if you delete the road back as far as you can to make any adjustments to current roads. This ties into general road system bugs, cannot place avenues intersecting streets without deleting the streets first, then placing the avenue and then finally rebuilding the street. The game says it's because buildings were in the way, even when they aren't. Also small cosmetic problems with roads, commonly they clip into the ground and you can see grass/dirt on the road, or don't join correctly.
Factories built on top of other factories that were elevated on large raised land with the original factory underneath on ground level clipping through. Trucks were actually falling off them onto streets below. Deleting the top factory fixed it and the terraforming issue.
Electronics Division of Trading HQ says it adds plastic and alloys to Trading Port, but it doesn't. Hovering over the plastic and allow bins at the Trading Port, Electronics Division isn't listed as a pre-req.
Two cities in Discovery Delta don't have trains on their tracks, Sawyers and Huckleberry. They have tracks, but the trains never come and pick up/drop off people/cargo.
Sawyer in Discovery Delta as a river and lots of coast, but only 2 places a ferry will dock.
Adv Coal Mine isn't unlocked regionally while Smelter is.
Trade Port and Depots suddenly stop shipping. They fill up, the trucks stay parked, and they never transport/sell their goods.
Inbound traffic from other cities is crippling, and we have no way to stop it. (ie Buses from other cities flood towns, empty, and there's no way to control them/keep them out.)
Power and water agents aren't up to the task, random turns at intersections means that the most remote, yet power and water hungry buildings are starved for resources unless you have massive over production. That never happens in a city where your resources are provided by other cities, they're always 'just right'. Here's a demonstration with a basic grid with 0 excess - only one or two agents make it across the city -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvq6zAMJfOU&feature=youtu.be. I think that city sizes are limited in large part, due to the limitations of the random pathing behavior of agents, because as others have noticed, CPU utilization isn't nearly high enough for it to be simulation overhead alone. Paths need to be weighted and chosen based on demand
Education data view scale issue. Seen while watching students go to school. Disappears after reloading the view -http://i.imgur.com/hPbABr0.png When zooming a bubble, the buildings in front aren't removed -http://i.imgur.com/oNKg0zS.jpg ,http://i.imgur.com/XtPVgE3.jpg
Air pollution: a lot of it comes from nowhere in cities with no air pollution producing buildings and no other cities in the region. This is to the point of showing up big time on the germs map.
Public region list finder needs tweaking and ability to optimize your search. Time stamps from when they were created are incorrect. Most on the list populated are already full and shouldn't be showing up on this list. Claiming abandoned cities is broken as well.
*Graphical issues:* As of 3/11/2013

Transparent, flickering buildings. Objects disappearing under terrain at distance - http://i.imgur.com/iksVN86.jpg
No official SLI support
Tilt-Shift is improperly designed, the focal point (area in focus) is too high, causing zoomed in objects to appear blurry (cars/people, etc.)
Having 'Windows Magnifier' open causes the game to hide the cursor (even if zoom is set to 100% aka 'normal')
Lack of borderless windowed mode

Example of fucked AI and path finding to send you on your way:


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

...and some suggestions, all of which I like:

*Suggestions List:* As of 3/11/2013

Offline support suggestion has also already been addressed (at least for the time being) via the SimCity official twitter pagehttps://twitter.com/simcity/status/310482745732259844
Improved functionality of the AI and Traffic System
Some additional information on the AI:
http://www.reddit.com/r/SimCity/comments/19uev9/does_this_game_even_have_ai/
http://www.reddit.com/r/SimCity/comments/19y8e5/simcity_has_extremely_simple_shortest_route/
http://www.reddit.com/r/SimCity/comments/19yv00/is_simcity_glassbox_engine_all_bells_and_whistles/

*MAJOR ISSUE/GAMBREAKING* Instant cash gift to save bankrupt cities. (currently blocked by the pause enforced when the city goes bankrupt) Public region griefing via all road and bonds bankruptcy.http://fr.reddit.com/r/SimCity/comments/1a01zn/want_to_grief_public_regions_heres_how/
Improved join game/region selection tool, with ability to set search parameters such as sorting by when the region was created.
Ability to mass upgrade roads instead of just per segment as it is now.
Emergency services should turn off their sirens when they arrive to an event. Its fundamentally a problem with the way the camera and sound works - you hear the sounds from whatever part of the city you're looking at, even from across the map. So if you have a rail line that runs the length of one side of the city, all you hear are the trains, if you're looking in that direction. That radius needs to be significantly reduced.
Emergency services shouldn't have to wait for other traffic and traffic lights when there's an emergency. Had a part of my city burn down because a fire truck just kept calmly waiting at an intersection, allowing all other traffic to pass first before making a u-turn.
Computer chip making seems way too profitable. Chip making is very easy to open compared to refinery and takes less land. It should make less money. This could possibly cause some issues with balance of city specializations in the region.
All Departments for the Town Hall should have a local bonus as well as the Regional unlocks. Once one town in a Region has them, there's no reason for anyone to have them.
Ability to enable taxes/fees on public transit.
The following things should charge to defray costs based upon Sim usage: Street car, bus, shuttle, clinic, community college, university.
Add the ability to apply city ordinances. Example - homeless shelter to take care of the homeless roaming the parks and decreasing the land value.
Ability to be able to deny other cities from using my utilities, and change what I charge them, prioritize one city over another, etc.
"Students" should be broken down to grade so I can see which agegroup I don't have enough schools for.
Move the deal and trade transactions so they offset the relevant expenses in the budget.
Enbiggen UI elements at higher resolutions - data view selection icons, buttons in the top right, etc
Turn off the query tool, and add a button to enable it, or turn it off except when in a overlay view (zone, power, etc) Every building highlights as you mouse over, even when moving, it's quite distracting - [6] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCCqL34TPlg
24H Clock & Metric Units added to the UI.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2013)

I had the multiple fire trucks attending one fire at a time when there's multiple fires bug whilst trying to do the firework challenge given to me by the fire brigade. 

needless to say, the £50,000 bonus remained safely in their hands.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 12, 2013)

apparently this is how the fire service works


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2013)

Or....


----------



## electroplated (Mar 12, 2013)

until the mac version is out, can anyone suggest a mac compatible game of this type to try out? At the moment I've been playing micropolis which is fun in a nostagic sorta way but obviously incredibly simple


----------



## The Groke (Mar 12, 2013)

electroplated said:


> until the mac version is out, can anyone suggest a mac compatible game of this type to try out? At the moment I've been playing micropolis which is fun in a nostagic sorta way but obviously incredibly simple


 

SimCity 4 is probably the closest alternative, though it is showing its age now!


----------



## electroplated (Mar 13, 2013)

The Groke said:


> SimCity 4 is probably the closest alternative, though it is showing its age now!


 
That's for Power PC macs only though right? I see there's a possible workaround for that but something that runs natively would be preferable. Also finding it hard to find any demo version of that to try...

I'm much less bothered about the graphics than just something with good gameplay that's a bit more advanced than micropolis


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

electroplated said:


> That's for Power PC macs only though right? I see there's a possible workaround for that but something that runs natively would be preferable. Also finding it hard to find any demo version of that to try...
> 
> I'm much less bothered about the graphics than just something with good gameplay that's a bit more advanced than micropolis


 
Ever played Transport Tycoon?

Not sure if Mac compatible but check it out!

http://www.openttd.org/


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

Another bug I've noticed is grouping of Buses and other vehicles just like fire trucks. I've noticed clumps of buses going round together while my wait times steadily creep up. If they actually went to different parts of the city rather than the same fucking block I imagine times would be a lot lower. Same with Garbage trucks. They just seem to follow each other around, competing!

Random traffic jams too. Mainly at the highway intersection. I had a massive tailback of vehicles wanting to enter. I zoomed in and the lights were going green but the traffic wasn't moving.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 13, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Another bug I've noticed is grouping of Buses and other vehicles just like fire trucks. I've noticed clumps of buses going round together while my wait times steadily creep up. If they actually went to different parts of the city rather than the same fucking block I imagine times would be a lot lower. Same with Garbage trucks. They just seem to follow each other around, competing!
> 
> Random traffic jams too. Mainly at the highway intersection. I had a massive tailback of vehicles wanting to enter. I zoomed in and the lights were going green but the traffic wasn't moving.


 
The agent AI is just broken. For all the spiel that all the elements would be individually simulated, they have delivered none of it!

Some interesting reading on the various boards and people up in arms that the promised complexity which "required cloud-based processing" to deliver is all hogwash.

All AI agents just behave in the same way as water power and materials - they take the most direct route anywhere with no intelligence at all. They don't actually have fixed jobs and houses etc, they all just stream in and out of the first free object on their path. Also, people have been posting large tracts proving that the population numbers are faked too and the numbers just don't add up.

Although I am still enjoying the tactile pleasure of laying out my cities, the game busting bugs and the revelation that most of the mooted simulated aspects are just smoke and mirrors is really taking the shine off.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 13, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Ever played Transport Tycoon?
> 
> Not sure if Mac compatible but check it out!
> 
> http://www.openttd.org/


 
nice one - cheers


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Although I am still enjoying the tactile pleasure of laying out my cities, the game busting bugs and the revelation that most of the mooted simulated aspects are just smoke and mirrors is really taking the shine off.


 
Defo. I've found the population demand to be just mental. In my latest Ore/Industry city, I have a population of 45,000. And two thirds of the map are dedicated to housing and commercial. How can 45,000 not be enough to provide jobs to that amount of Industry? All the town hall advisor keeps saying is "You must reverse this downturn, build more housing!!" I haven't got any more space you fucking arse 

Plus I set up a "Workers city" as it says unemployed workers will commute to other cities. Doubtful it seems. And another annoying thing is industry demanding more skilled workers when I have a full capacity grade school, library, high school and community college. What more do they want ffs?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 13, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Another bug I've noticed is grouping of Buses and other vehicles just like fire trucks. I've noticed clumps of buses going round together while my wait times steadily creep up. If they actually went to different parts of the city rather than the same fucking block I imagine times would be a lot lower. Same with Garbage trucks. They just seem to follow each other around, competing!
> 
> Random traffic jams too. Mainly at the highway intersection. I had a massive tailback of vehicles wanting to enter. I zoomed in and the lights were going green but the traffic wasn't moving.


 
This is like Simulation 201 failure. They got the basics and stopped there plus its got far too many quality issues to be sensibly released.  Someone had their ball's in between some breeze blocks with regard to release dates.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

There was a massive PR campaign in the lead up so you're right, it looks like commercial interests were put first. But the server thing still should not have happened. It's a constant with new games. You would have thought someone would have worked out how to make it more efficient by now.

I suppose we have to give the developers some slack. It's a new engine and what they are trying to achieve with it is pretty fucking cool. I figure that it will take a little while to get the flaws eradicated.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> it looks like commercial interests were put first.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 13, 2013)

This guy makes a 200k pop. city with only residential - no Commercial or Industrial zones and no other cities in the region to trade with.



Shows what a farce the simulation is really - rolling in money from taxes in a closed system with no money flowing back into the hands of the populace.

I should stop looking at these - I was enjoying a fun if buggy game yesterday...I am now avoiding playing it!


----------



## Tankus (Mar 13, 2013)

That looks remarkably like the costas of Spain . the work model fits too ... peculiar !

has anyone mentioned Civitas yet ? ..it was at $72K last time I looked just a couple of days ago

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1584821767/civitas-plan-develop-and-manage-the-city-of-your-d


----------



## The Groke (Mar 13, 2013)

...and to add - the fact that the AI agents move in a stream back and forth choosing the first empty "job" and the first empty "house" they come across surely means that the most effective road layout is a single, snaking s-bend road through the whole map with the residential at one end and the commercial/industrial at the other. End of story and no room to improve.

*sigh*


----------



## The Groke (Mar 13, 2013)

Tankus said:


> has anyone mentioned Civitas yet ? ..it was at $72K last time I looked just a couple of days ago
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1584821767/civitas-plan-develop-and-manage-the-city-of-your-d


 

Yeah I checked it out...maybe it deserves the benefit of the doubt, but it looks like a rather vague opportunistic stab at building a market directly out of SimCity's perceived failures without a solid framework for a game...yet.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 13, 2013)

That they can pick up money pledges so fast should give the money grabbers a EA a bit more food for thought ,perhaps ... ah well ...!


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2013)

Tankus said:


> That they can pick up money pledges so fast should give the money grabbers a EA a bit more food for thought ,perhaps ... ah well ...!




Doubt it. People have already bought sim city I imagine. They've got their money.  

Have the controversies affected sales? I don't know.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 13, 2013)

Eh, who needs something on kickstarter when there's Dwarf Fortress?


----------



## Tankus (Mar 13, 2013)

maybe it is closer to Eve...... where it becomes more interesting reading about people trying to play the game than the actual gameplay itself ,then there is the coming revenue aspect ...eve again.... Wonder what the eventual Isk/Simoleon exchange rate will be  ?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I've noticed clumps of buses going round together while my wait times steadily creep up..


 
Sounds pretty damn realistic to me.


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/03/12/simcity-server-not-necessary/


----------



## Tankus (Mar 14, 2013)

The comments in the rock link are well interesting  .......particularly in relation to civitas


----------



## Pingu (Mar 14, 2013)

any invites going for hippyland sorry u75 ville?

ign -1PARA-Rykat


----------



## Pingu (Mar 14, 2013)

superhippyville in the region of yoghurtknitterland is off to a fine start. early days yet though so I guess its all about to go horribly wrong


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

Pingu said:


> superhippyville in the region of yoghurtknitterland is off to a fine start. early days yet though so I guess its all about to go horribly wrong


 
Trafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffic.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Trafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffic.


 
I haz invested in a decent public transport network ta very much...

my main problem is increasing density at the moment. even with high density roads my sims are living in cute lickle houses.. how middle class of them


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I haz invested in a decent public transport network ta very much...
> 
> my main problem is increasing density at the moment. even with high density roads my sims are living in cute lickle houses.. how middle class of them


 
Parks. Lay the appropriate value park down and they will expand.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 14, 2013)

parks increase landvalue not density. To increase density the need happiness + time. Then as long as they have space and a large enough road they'll upgrade. Parks add a little bit to happiness but mostly it come from having a job, going shopping and getting home inside the day.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 14, 2013)

tommers said:


> Doubt it. People have already bought sim city I imagine. They've got their money.
> 
> Have the controversies affected sales? I don't know.



Well, I've been waiting for years for SC5, and I won't be buying a copy because of the online only play, and the terrible missing elements from the new design that have been spoken about in reviews.

I thought EA understood why people play city sims, how modding and hacking actually extends the gameplay, what we aim for, what pleases us. This latest incarnation makes the previous titles look like a lucky strike, rather than a product that addresses the player's wants and needs... how VERY sad.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fucking stop moaning!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm fairly upset that its gotten so many bad reviews. Was really looking forward to getting it.  Are there any alternative city simulators planned? Someone mentioned something about a Kickstarter funded game. What's that about?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

It's not that bad unless you're anal beyond belief. 

Once a decent patch is out addressing the silly bugs, it can only get better.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's not that bad unless you're anal beyond belief.


 

I refute this! The longer I play the more bugs I am encountering. My cities keep bugging out and rolling back, all my recycling centers are broken and the challenges of managing the traffic and services are utterly hamstrung by the broken agent AI.

I really enjoyed my first 25 hours or so of playing and learning but as I am beginning to understand the systems, it is frustrating me more and more.

Bear in mind I am actually not all that bothered by the online aspect per se - my connection is good and I haven't had too many issues getting on.



TitanSound said:


> Once a decent patch is out addressing the silly bugs, it can only get better.


 
Don't get me wrong, I still believe there is a good game in there, but it is going to take months to patch out all the problems and I would imagine a fair few of the issues will only be resolved by paid DLC.

Take Civ V as an example - I think that it is an excellent game _now_, following all the updates and the Gods and Kings add-on, but it took some 18 months plus to reach that point.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm feeling less annoyed at having to wait for the Mac version I can tell you!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 14, 2013)

its OK tbh. not played sim city since ... erm probably v 2 and I am liking it. my only big gripe is you run out of city space REAL fast.. oh and the servers keep ceashing.


superhippyland was doing great until the servers crashed and I lost an hours worth of development.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

So I had my first traffic epic fail tonight. I've always managed to sort it one way or the other but this just wouldn't go away.

Check out the line of vehicles trying to enter my Oil city.







Now see the off ramp connection? Those vehicles were stuck there permanently. This meant no trucks/buses/cars could enter. I had to swap cities and go back in for it to get flowing again. And after a day, the same thing happened. I put down streetcars on the main avenues and buses (regional and domestic) and nothing helped.






Now check out my Ore city with a very similar lay out. And only 5,000 less population. I watched it for two days and while it got a little jammed at times, it always cleared quickly.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Don't get me wrong, I still believe there is a good game in there, but it is going to take months to patch out all the problems and I would imagine a fair few of the issues will only be resolved by paid DLC.
> 
> Take Civ V as an example - I think that it is an excellent game _now_, following all the updates and the Gods and Kings add-on, but it took some 18 months plus to reach that point.


 
Good point. I always think that by patch 3 a game is generally stable and bug free. More quirks than anything else. But I'm hoping they're working like monkeys on speed to fix the fundamental flaws such as traffic, recycling and fire truck grouping etc...

Maxis have had a pasting in the gaming press in the past few days, lets hope they kick into gear and get their shit wired tight. If that is sorted out, then at least the frustration levels will be manageable 

E2a: Oh, and just as I had built my 4th Oil drilling rig and 3rd Trade Depot, that fucking fire breathing cunt lizard pops up and flattens them. Along with my fully upgraded Bus Terminal and a few industrial buildings. Luckily I had the cash to replace them


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2013)

This is the one thing that sucks about the influence of PCs on consoles, patching. I fucking hate that shit, they should finish a bloody game then release it not treat gamers like blasted beta testers...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

Blog post from Lead Designer on the simulation problems.

http://www.simcity.com/en_US/blog/article/simcity-update-8


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2013)

Apols for the rant in the middle of this thread, really just hate that crap...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2013)

No worries mate. If you read that blog post, he says the words "test" a few times. I thought this was very interesting!



> It’s fascinating for us to see all of the different ways that players are testing our systems and we’re excited about making _SimCity_ better with your help.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2013)

Says it all really. Imagine if writers published books with the last few chapters missing and riddled with typos and then said "We're really excited about the way our readers are reading our books in new ways and with their help we'll make the story better!"?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2013)

Heh, exactly.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a bit of sympathy, we are now expecting these games to be ever more complex and with complexity comes human error.


----------



## Drei (Mar 15, 2013)

The server is occasionally disconnecting and when i go back into it, i can't connect to old server and load game... Is anybody else having this fault?


----------



## Tankus (Mar 15, 2013)

!
out of bounds 



Perhaps if all the early purchasers sort out the beta testing for them ...there may be a good game at the end of the year ?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 15, 2013)

its EA. They do this with every game


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2013)

Interesting post about recycling centres. Going to try it when I get home.

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/9362921.page


----------



## The Groke (Mar 15, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Interesting post about recycling centres. Going to try it when I get home.
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/9362921.page


 

Will have to look into that one!


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2013)

The Groke said:


> I am expecting Vintage Paw and Epona to be all over this one as well....
> 
> (how do you do that new-fangled call-out thing on membernames?)


 
Thanks for thinking of me! Unfortunately the infrastructure in my area is bad so I don't have a guaranteed always-online connection. I lose internet every time it rains because the rain gets into the cabling, and my exchange is overloaded - in fact I tried to reply to this message yesterday but my internet cut out whilst I was trying to do so. Because of that I won't buy any game that requires a constant connection until I see it come up really cheap on Steam. I like SimCity, but I can't play a game that requires a constant connection.  

Also I'm reluctant to install another gaming client besides Steam (which I like), I really don't want a plethora of things installed, I don't like my machine being cluttered up.  If EA come out with several games that I want then I might consider getting Origin, but I'm not at that point yet, and won't be likely to buy anything from them on release unless it's something that really blows my mind, which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2013)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/03/16/simcity-bosss-straight-answers-seem-pretty-wiggly/

"get.fudged population"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I have a bit of sympathy, we are now expecting these games to be ever more complex and with complexity comes human error.


 
I don't. Bands release finished album, no film studio would release a film without it being finished, books are proof read etc. If games want to be taken seriously they need to do better.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 16, 2013)

I stopped playing it now. I can't see myself going back unless it is patched out of recognition. It is so broken...

The advisers, the numbers, the zoning all mean nothing! People are merrily building 100% residential zones which work. The developer themselves have admitted that, other than bringing in money, commercial zoning has no real relationship with the other two. The traffic is fucked. The services are bugged. Evidence has already been uncovered as to the existence of the in-app micro-transaction store "feature"

Bleh.

Seems more and more like the true vision for the game was something more akin to a tarted up Farmville than a complex city builder and a true successor to the Sim City franchise.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone tried Anno 2070 ?


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2013)

The Groke said:


> I stopped playing it now. I can't see myself going back unless it is patched out of recognition. It is so broken...
> 
> The advisers, the numbers, the zoning all mean nothing! People are merrily building 100% residential zones which work. The developer themselves have admitted that, other than bringing in money, commercial zoning has no real relationship with the other two. The traffic is fucked. The services are bugged. Evidence has already been uncovered as to the existence of the in-app micro-transaction store "feature"
> 
> ...



That makes me really sad. What a load of shit, and they charged people for the privilege.  EA are such a bunch of wankers.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 16, 2013)

Perhaps they may have another stab at it ...with corrections .....
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...ffline-regional-play-easily-done/#more-146044
which might not be as difficult as implied by EA

I would still be tempted if they do get it right .... as the game still looks pretty


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 16, 2013)

Bunch of cunts, this is like Master of Orion 3 all over again.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 16, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Anyone tried Anno 2070 ?


 

I have been frequently tempted by this - especially as now it seems Ubisoft have fixed up their own equally draconian DRM features to something mostly acceptable now.

The thing that put me off was the fact I understand there is a level competition/combat with your rival cities/factions. I am not looking for that in this sort of game - I have plenty of others where I can blow stuff up!


----------



## Tankus (Mar 16, 2013)

Watched a vid last night ...and it looks like the factions can be bought off , to avoid combat ........The games £11... not a big loss if its pants .......Have played 1701 in the past , its very derivative but with more tec pathways .....apparently .....

Anyway  ......took a punt ..because I originally  wanted simcity ....but I feel a bit deprived


----------



## captainmission (Mar 17, 2013)

anno 2070 is alot of fun. Don't let the combat put you off, you can just play map with non-combatant npcs.

It's a very pretty game and its quite pleasing building you're eco -utopia (i never really played with the capitalist faction). It does have it limits, because of how its designed there is an optimum way to layout cities. Once you've got that figured it looses some of its charms. But theres still 100hrs game play before that point

good introduction video here-


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 17, 2013)

The Groke said:


> So yeah, the launch was a predictable disaster by any measure, but there is a decent enough game lurking under the piles of flung poo.
> 
> I have created the "Urban75" region on server "Oceanic 2" and my username for Origin is 1t3m.
> 
> ...


Exile8888 if there is any slots left


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 18, 2013)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> Exile8888 if there is any slots left



I think everyone has given up until its fixed.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm just playing sandbox mode at the moment and pissing around. It's defo showing far too many cars on the road for the amount of workers in a certain area of the city. I purposely made my industrial and coal mines in one section to observe.

If you press F5 you can see how many workers a building has.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I think everyone has given up until its fixed.



This, sadly!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2013)

I totally feel like im missing out


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I totally feel like im missing out


 


why?  You can come round and give me some money while I laugh in your face and tell you you're a criminal if you want?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2013)

Im talking about the game.

Have they right royally fucked it up then?


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Im talking about the game.
> 
> Have they right royally fucked it up then?


 
Yes.  They have right royally fucked it up.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ah i see.

I just read about the u75 city and got excited.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Ah i see.
> 
> I just read about the u75 city and got excited.


 
it did sound good.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 20, 2013)

just been trying out Anno 2070.....blimey .... bit fiddly .... I've never seen so many tec trees ....including production lines for kiwi bio yoghurt drinks , Sushi, and Lobster ?WTF ..?...not even looked at the submarine stuff .....yet


----------



## Pingu (Mar 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> it did sound good.


 
shall we start afresh?


----------



## captainmission (Mar 20, 2013)

Tankus said:


> just been trying out Anno 2070.....blimey .... bit fiddly .... I've never seen so many tec trees ....including production lines for kiwi bio yoghurt drinks , Sushi, and Lobster ?WTF ..?...not even looked at the submarine stuff .....yet


 
good luck building bionic suits then. It's only 7 base resources and 9 different factories. and tech, tycoon and eco executives; which means producing every other resource in the game.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 20, 2013)

Pingu said:


> shall we start afresh?


 
i'm out, its just a terrible game.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2013)

Tankus said:


> just been trying out Anno 2070.....blimey .... bit fiddly .... I've never seen so many tec trees ....including production lines for kiwi bio yoghurt drinks , Sushi, and Lobster ?WTF ..?...not even looked at the submarine stuff .....yet


 
I never tried Anno 2070, but that's gone some way to convincing me that I might enjoy it!

You know what I really miss? - the old empire/city building classics such as Caesar, Pharaoh, Zeus, Rise of the Middle Kingdom, Children of the Nile.  Recently found out that 'Medieval Mayor' (from Tilted Mill, the presumed-dead developer of Children of the Nile) has been announced.  I'll be keeping my eye on that one.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh dear, I'm disappointed. I've never played SimAnything but I was working up quite an interest. Do you think they will patch it adequately? Or do they not give a fuck?


----------



## captainmission (Mar 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh dear, I'm disappointed. I've never played SimAnything but I was working up quite an interest. Do you think they will patch it adequately? Or do they not give a fuck?


 
I can't see it getting all that better. It's not a case that the game just needs bug fixes or balance tweeks - it's bad at a basic design level. That traffic AI is getting patched at this is an indication just how badly conceived the game is. How stuff gets distrubuted around your city is the most fundamental design decision when making a city building game, like a decision you make before you've written even a line of code. And there's all sort other problems, like freight doing nothing, the impossbility of balancing RCI, your hobo work force. It doesn't work as a simulation as the various agents don't function like a city or attempt to successfully approximate a city. It doesn't work as a game because it goes out of its way to obscure how the various agents are working, and frequently lies about how the systems function ("build more indutry!"- no really, really don't).

The thing i find most suprising about the whole debacle is that EA isn't the real villian here. This isn't a good game made bad my always online requirements, faulty servers or publisher interferace- the terrible design decisions wouldn't one that a publisher had any part in. This game is bad because of maxis and maxis alone, which is why it's unlikely to get better.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 22, 2013)

Epona said:


> You know what I really miss? - the old empire/city building classics such as _Caesar, Pharaoh_, Zeus, Rise of the Middle Kingdom, _Children of the Nile._


 also for me Stronghold 1/2 early Age of Empires , and Meirs Railroads
CotN in particular
Spent a lot of hours building Pyramids .....while watching TV ...

Its a cross of Caesar and CotN ......there are no trade map screens as in the Nile ..the trading is done between 8 characters on the Map .....where you build up tributes (license) through trade , tribute and missions , otherwise you loose favour and they go to war or put the prices up ....Not had that yet .....but I'm finding it hard to sustain a high tech population , with so many multiple inputs ,service cover zones and cost .....keep going into debt or having a population collapse ..... If you like playing those two ...you will love Anno .......Once I've stabilised a population ..Ill start looking more at the diplomacy and trade war side ...

I've tooled around in a sub ......now .....but not hit the aircraft trees (Ive got SAM sits and flack cannon as an option) as yet , I've avoided the military aspects of this , but it does look more involved than that of Caesar warfare (which was more of a prepare , stand aside and watch) but it can be avoided .

Its only £11 on Amazon ..well worth the punt If your into city build and traders ...Very pretty too


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2013)

This looks like fun. Half simcity, half dwarf fortress (yes, i know i know).

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...ished-is-about-survival-and-life/#more-146875


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2013)

Tankus said:


> also for me Stronghold 1/2 early Age of Empires , and Meirs Railroads
> CotN in particular
> Spent a lot of hours building Pyramids .....while watching TV ...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that!  It's £30 on Steam (I don't do physical copies these days, ran out of storage space some time ago!) but I often see it come up when they have a sale, so I'll keep an eye out for when it next comes up cheap.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh and Clockwork Empires looks promising too
http://www.gaslampgames.com/2012/08/27/clockwork-empires-the-press-release/


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Oh and Clockwork Empires looks promising too
> http://www.gaslampgames.com/2012/08/27/clockwork-empires-the-press-release/


 
The game looks good, but I find the 'Union Cog' a bit frightening!


----------



## Tankus (Mar 29, 2013)

Epona said:


> Thanks for that! It's £30 on Steam (I don't do physical copies these days, ran out of storage space some time ago!) but I often see it come up when they have a sale, so I'll keep an eye out for when it next comes up cheap.


This is rapidly becoming my most favgame  ever......I was waiting for news night to come on , but it got cancelled so I thought I might as well have a quick hour at it...... Now just realised its gone 3am.....as I've just sussed how to make carbon fibre from another tech tree....still not even scratched the surface on warfare.........gets a bit fiendish to maintain so many supply sources.....later in the game...if you do like CotN .......you really should have a go at this.
Tidy fun


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2013)

Tankus said:


> This is rapidly becoming my most favgame ever......I was waiting for news night to come on , but it got cancelled so I thought I might as well have a quick hour at it...... Now just realised its gone 3am.....as I've just sussed how to make carbon fibre from another tech tree....still not even scratched the surface on warfare.........gets a bit fiendish to maintain so many supply sources.....later in the game...if you do like CotN .......you really should have a go at this.
> Tidy fun


 
Cheers, it sounds awesome -  I'll definitely pounce on it as soon as it comes up cheap on Steam - thanks for recommending it!


----------



## Tankus (May 10, 2015)

Still playing this off and on ...just added the undersea tech upgrade for £ 2.49.... Had to start from scratch , so I'm around 6 hours of gameplay before I can see what's there ...!


----------



## Tankus (May 20, 2015)

12 hours into the game and now just hitting the new tech trees..... Land resource products ( silicon chips) have to be taken back under water to be processed in undersea factories and then back up ......finding it very hard to sustain all the supply routes and prevent a population collapse.....
Also can't raise enough taxes so having to maintain a positive budget by trade. ......one faction keeps playing off another.....plus being raided by pirates at sea....

Well tidy ....quite a bit of micromanagement


----------



## Tankus (Jun 21, 2015)

20 hrs in ....and finding it very difficult to upgrade my techs .....
bloody share dealing as well similar to sid meyers Railroads ...so you can have an economic hostile take over as well as military ....the undersea tech has made it fiendish .....and now there is this ....I'm in ...for sure 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/r-FqRLYFge4

anno 2055


----------



## Tankus (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## captainmission (Nov 5, 2015)

Tankus said:


>




I really enjoyed the previous game in the series, but its currently £45 on steam. So it can wait for a sale.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 6, 2015)

Me too ....wait a year ....and avoid play throughs on you tube


----------



## Tankus (Apr 29, 2019)

never bothered with 2205 in the end   ….but I am feeling the urge for Anno 1800 , looks lush , so I've stopped watching the walk throughs on youtube  …£50  though ...  And steam has been dropped   …...but it does seem to have the potential for a seriously long gameplay  ...hmm


----------

